# Equipment sales in the albany ny area



## Jlhotstick3 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey everyone, i have a friend lookin to buy some new equipment. I usually deal w sherrill and baileys , he does too but he wants to try stuff on. Anyone know of any dealers in new york around the albany area? I know the vermeer dealer in castelton used to deal for sherrill.
Any info will help, thanks guys!


----------

